
End-To-End Encrypted RPC/PubSub Over Tor - oberstet
https://meejah.ca/blog/end-to-end-encrypted-rpc-over-tor
======
openasocket
This is a really thorough demonstration of a really interesting idea. I can't
think of many practical uses that require Tor here, but still very
interesting.

~~~
captaindiego
Yeah, I would be really interested to hear some ideas for applications of
this. Maybe for IOT devices between different houses to securely communicate
and collaborate? Or a way to expose a public interface to your toaster without
exposing your location?

~~~
symlinkk
command / control for botnet of infected machines?

~~~
tehlike
or legitimate implementation of web crawling.

